# Tires for 2012 Sportsman 500ho



## PeekRips26 (Nov 16, 2013)

hey guys, was wondering what would be the best mud tire for a 500ho. I want 29.5 laws but im not sure if I can turn them in deep mud, and if my axles will survive. any info would be great thanks


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd suggest a lighter mud tire. Unless you want to do some serious clutch work and aftermarket axles. Something more like zillas or mega mayhems would do your machine better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

New ITP Mega & Monster Mahem - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## PeekRips26 (Nov 16, 2013)

ok I think im gonna go with the 28 Mega Mayhems, and what are the lightest 12 inch rimÉ do you guys knowÉ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything aluminum. They're all about the same.


----------

